# Tricks to make a betta blow a bubblenest



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

I currently have my pair in the spawning tank. She is floating in a plastic cup. He is outside etc. She is looking quite ready to spawn, very eggy, swimming submissively with head down to the male, and swimming with him when he swims around her cup. My only problem is the male. He isn't blowing a bubblenest. Other than IAL or betta spa like products, does anybody have any little tricks to induce him to blow a bubblenest?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Massive water change a or making it rain using a spritz bottle work for me


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok, thanks, also do you know a chain petstore where atison's betta spa is sold? Or something like it?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

I have also heard of people making tea, minus the sugar and milk of course, or just a teabag and putting it in the tank with the bettas. Does this have the same affect as IAL?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

just let Pog see other bettas, lmao. Try turning off the filter, if you have one. Cut a styrafoam cup in half and float it in there, too.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

I had the filter on weakly, but I'll turn it off. I already did the styrofoam cup thing.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

some might make one after they breed


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, but I didn't really want to let them together and have her get the crud beaten out of her, because of the lack of a nest.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Some males never make a nest. Don't rely on them. As long as they are flirt swimming, they will spawn - with or without a nest.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Use bubble wrap as a nest anchor. They will assume its a nest and will add to it.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok, thanks for all the advice. When do you suggest I release them? I mean what time. Like before I go to bed, or does it really matter?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I usually release the female close before dark (no extra light). They usually become less active at night - less beating up. But they sense each other. Just remember that first timers may take days before they spawn - so give them time. As long as the female is not half dead (so to speak), leave them be.

Good luck.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

I moved the styrofoam cup to a different location to make room for the bubblewrap. Five minutes later there was a little bubblenest -_-. Bettas never cease to amaze.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

I let them together. It is interesting how different they are acting compared to my other spawn. This one there hasn't been any biting he leads she follows. Although they haven't actually spawned yet. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks, they are a pretty odd couple. She'll be hiding and he'll be blowing his nest. He'll then come fin her and she'll follow him back to the nest. Then she'll either leave of her own accord or he'll chase her off. Maybe she doesn't like his bubblenest.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They probably aren't ready yet. Give it a few days 3 or 4.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, they started spawning, but the male won't pick up the eggs. The female got a few. Like 6 or so. But there are a bunch just on the ground. Maybe they aren't fertilized.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, she's actually picking up all the eggs and putting them in the nest. She's a better dad than he is.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

some dads weren't meant to be, and some need a few tries before they can get it right. If de doesn't pick up the eggs, I doubt he will pick up fallen fry. Try leaving the female in there instead of the male if they don't fight? I wanna see if she cares for the better.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

He is taking care of the actual nest quite well, but not picking up the eggs. She ran off, and I am thinking she may want to be done, but they barely got about 140 eggs, and she still looks stuffed with eggs. I can't see the eggs in the nest. I really hope he didn't decide to have a nice little snack.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Then again, it could also be the darkness of the water.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

At what point do you think it would be a good idea to take her out?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Idk, never really bred, but doen alot of research on it, soo yeah


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, well I already took her out. He is tending the nest. I still can't tell if there are eggs or not.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

:/


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

It's all good. There aren't any though, sadly.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

aww  maybe you should try a different pair?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry about your spawn .... some males are psychotic egg/fry eaters. 

If this guy's genetics is important to you, try breeding them again after a couple of weeks - after you have reconditioned them. Then artificially hatch the eggs.
If his genetics isn't that important, rest him at least for a month .... hopefully his instinct to care for eggs will kick in (but don't get your hopes up too much - IME only very few will change)

Don't leave the female in after spawning is done. Though she may seem to care for the eggs during spawning, she will eat them by the following day.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok, will do.


----------

